# Need Peacock cichlid help!!



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, my wonderful hubby just bought me a 125 gallon tank, that I would love to make into a peacock cichlid show tank. Just have some questions regarding mixing peacocks, as I'm not sure if they will all play nice. Listed below are some of the peacocks I would like to own. Also not sure if 125g is large enough to hold more than one of each (or if that's even a good idea).

Lemon jake peacock 
blue neon peacock
dragonsblood peacock 
OB peacock 
ruby red peacock 
sunshine peacock 
benga peacock 
Apache peacock

any and all input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you going for an all male show tank? If so you could put a single male of all those species as well as 10-15 more of other species. You will want to add some Haps in as well, You could even add in a few peaceful Mbuna like a yellow lab, rusty, and acei, and a male victorian or 2.

You really have lots of options with a 125g.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Definitely all male show tank


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm stocking my 125 currently with peacocks and haps as well. Think in the terms of no look a like fish. Also be aware that the OB and Dragonblood peacocks are hybrids and could end up being more aggressive than the rest of the fish. On that note, I just picked up a nice sized OB the other and am going to see how it pans out. With an all male tank you will need a backup plan for anyone that doesn't adjust well and gets picked on or for any fish that is overly aggressive. When you pick up fish, see if they will trade them back in for credit if they don't mesh well with the rest of their tank mates. Always try to add fish in a minimum amount of three, preferably five or six at a time.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks!! My LFS will take fish back no problem. If I put haps in, should they be all male too?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome, thank you! Slight change in tank size though. Last night we adopted a 12" flower head cichlid. He is not very nice to our silver arowana, so after some shuffling around, he is now in the 125gal by himself. We have the arowana in an 80gal by himself, and my peacock/hap tank is now another 80gal. How many fish can I put in this smaller tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the 80G you plan on using for the peacock/hap tank?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

dontpanic42 said:


> Awesome, thank you! Slight change in tank size though. Last night we adopted a 12" flower head cichlid. He is not very nice to our silver arowana, so after some shuffling around, he is now in the 125gal by himself. We have the arowana in an 80gal by himself, and my peacock/hap tank is now another 80gal. How many fish can I put in this smaller tank?


Oh man! I say out the flower horn in the 80 by himself. And keep the 125 for the cichlids!


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Haha!! That would be nice, but the flowerhorn is huge, so I feel bad putting him in a smaller tank. And the dimensions of my 80 gallon is 4 feet long, 2 feet tall, and 1.5 feet wide.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Trade in the flowerhorn for credit on a nice hap or peacock. Ultimately, you'll have issues putting anything in the tank with the flowerhorn. Just my opinion... and you are on an African part of the forum... expect more of the same! :wink:


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

I talked to my LFS and they won't take him, he's too big, and my hubby fell in love with him immediately and wouldn't give him up lol. I'm aware that he's South American, I was just explaining why I got booted to an 80gal rather than the original 125gal. The flowerhorn is definitely my husbands fish, sorry to get so off track! Haha, my main concern is still my peacock/hap tank. Might even not include the haps and just have 7-10 male peacocks.....unless that's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Finding 7-10 peacocks that don't look alike and will all color up might be a bit difficult...go with some haps that mature at around 6", Copadichromis (not borleyi), P. electra, Otopharynx, might be a protomelas that will work.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

dontpanic42 said:


> I talked to my LFS and they won't take him, he's too big, and my hubby fell in love with him immediately and wouldn't give him up lol. I'm aware that he's South American, I was just explaining why I got booted to an 80gal rather than the original 125gal. The flowerhorn is definitely my husbands fish, sorry to get so off track! Haha, my main concern is still my peacock/hap tank. Might even not include the haps and just have 7-10 male peacocks.....unless that's a recipe for disaster.


Understood. Well... sell the 80, and grab another 125! That would allow you to stock some of the larger haps. Sorry... might be the couple of beers talking. It's Friday!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I would shoot for 13-15 peacock/small haps and 2 synodontis catfish in that 80 gallon.

.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the help!!! I would love to get another 125 gallon, and ditch my 80 gallon, but I just painted my stand, and painted the back of the 80, and fell more in love with it haha. It's staying! I've gotten a ton of info from forums, and now can't wait to start my tank!! I actually have 3 little catfish now, in a tank with an albino Oscar, a venustus cichlid, a red jewelled cichlid, a dwarf gourami, and an unidentified albino cichlid. I will not be keeping any of these guys in with my peacocks/haps, but either moving them or taking them to my LFS.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

How's this sound for a stock list?

Dragons blood peacock
OB peacock
Apache peacock
Blue orchid peacock
Lemon jake peacock
Ruby red peacock
Sunshine peacock
Malawi blue dolphin hap
Fireline mloto hap
Super red empress hap
Red flush hap
Star sapphire hap


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

You should probably start using the scientific names....

not sure what these are: 
apache peacock - unless it's a man-made hybrid i haven't seen? google is telling me it's a hybrid that looks similar to maylandia to me.
red flush hap - google's giving me nothing on this one

the blue orchid peacock (Aunlonocara kandeense) will likely not color in that tank
lemon jake and sunshine may have issues, depends on the individuals


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

If your getting rid of the oscar ill take him


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See the continuation of this thread here:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=268865


----------

